# Should I Take Hyoscyamine More Than Once a Day?



## bluefrosting (Feb 9, 2016)

So my doctor prescribed me hyoscyamine and told me to take it before I go to school to help stop diarrhea. The first time I took it, I thought my life had changed and that I finally found something that actually helped my IBS. That day I didn't have my usual bloating/gassiness, or urgency to go to the bathroom. The following day, it's like the hyoscyamine stopped working and I was devastated. All my symptoms returned. (I only took it in the morning). The next morning, I took 2 imodium tablets and the 2 hyoscyamine dissolving tablets. That seemed to help a bit. I can usually make it through the first couple of hours of school fine, but then my symptoms start to kick in. I'm wondering if I should start taking hyoscyamine more than 1 time a day? The label on the prescription bottle says to take 3 times a day. Do you think it would be ok to try and take it once I start to notice it's wearing off?


----------



## MandySwift (Nov 3, 2015)

I think you should try twice a day according to your symptoms. Hyoscyamine works by decreasing the motion of the stomach and intestines and the secretion of stomach fluids, including acid. Thus its effect gonna fade. But if you take it follow your doc's instruction, there won't be any adverse effects.


----------

